
GitHub Dark Mode - juancampa
https://github.com/StylishThemes/GitHub-Dark
======
ocdtrekkie
This title choice made me believe GitHub had added a dark mode, rather than
this being someone's script for a browser extension that someone had posted on
GitHub. dang, can you help?

